# F2L solutions



## jms_gears1 (Jul 17, 2009)

So as i was searching the forums for stuff to read and reply to i noticed stefan pochmans f2l study where he had people solve the f2l on certain scrambles. 

i was thinking of doing the same thing here except im not doing a study, i just want this thread to be for people who want to get faster with their f2l. This way they see how others do thier f2l and can adapt thier solves to what would work ok for them.

a couple of things id like to clarify and ask of you:
one f2l isnt just freidrich its how you do the f2l with any method 
and two please when you post state your method as well as your average, this way people can find averages below or near their current speed.

Scrambles:
1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'


you dont have to do all of them you can just choose one or if your doing one thats not here just make sure you post the scramble along with the other solutions

im just going to do the first one:

average 34.40
method: freidrich

*Scramble 1)* U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2R B2 L2 U L'
Solution
U D R2 U R U' L D2 B2
U D R D' R' U'
x2 L' U L2 U2 L' U2 L U' L'
U2 F U2 F' U L' U L

*Scramble 2) *L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2
Solution
z2 U R2 U' R' F R U' B2 L2
R L U2 L'
U R' U R U' R'
L' U' L R'U2 R 
U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F'

*Scramble 3)*R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2
Solution
z2 F2 U2 L2 U' L2 D' U F U' F'
B R' U R2 U R B2 U B
R2 U R U' R2 U' R
U2 F' U' F

*Scramble 4)* L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
Solution
z2 U2 D' R2 U' R B' R2 D2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R'
U R' F2 R L U R B2 R'
L2 U' F U F' U F U' F'
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'
U y' M' U M

*Scramble 5)*D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'
Solution
z2 F D' U L F2 U' F U2 F' L' R' B2 R
U B' U2 B
U' R U2 R' U2 R' U' R'
U' R' U R U2 R' U R
y M' U' M
*Please check your solutions* on Lucas' http://alg.garron.us/ to prevent mistakes. Enter scramble and solution in the boxes on the left, then click "Test" and check the cube display on the right. Correct the solution if necessary. In the end, copy and paste it here. You can also copy and paste the _[noparse][/noparse]_ value from the top right into your post here, that lets others simply click and watch your solution (like when you click on my "Solution" above).


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

average: ~13 
method: Fridrich

Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2R B2 L2 U L'

D y M' x' D' L (4)
U' y R U' R' y' R' U2 R (7)
y' R U' R2 U R (5)
y2 R' U R U' R' U R (7)
y' R' U' R (3)
*total: 26 moves *

Scramble: L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

R' U' y M' U x' D' R' D (8)
y' R U R' U R U R' (7)
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R' (8)
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' (8)
y' U R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8)
*total: 39 moves*

Scramble: R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

y' F2 R' U' F D U x2 M2 (8)
U R' U2 R U R' U' R (8)
U' R U2 R' U R U' R' (8)
y2 D R' U2 R D' (5)
R U' R' (3)
*total: 32 moves*

Scramble: L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

L2 F' Uw' R2 (4)
y2 R' U' R2 U2 R' (5)
y' U' R U' R' U R U R' (8)
y2 R U' R' U R U R' (7)
y R U R' U R' F R F' (8)
*total: 32 moves*

Scramble: D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

y R' F R2 Uw L2 D2 F2 (7)
y' U' R U R' U R U' R' (8)
y2 R' U' R U' R' U R (7)
U2 L' R U R' U' R U R' (9)
y' F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (9)
*total: 40 moves*


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 17, 2009)

My F2L is really inefficent 

Method: Fridrich

Average ~17

Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

D F B' u' R
U R' U' R U2 L U L'
U2 L' U' L y R U' R'
y2 U R' U R U' R U R'
R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R


Scramble: L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

x2 U' R' U' R' F D' R' D'
L' U L y' L' U' L
U R U R' U y R U R'
L' U L U2 L' U L 
U' R B' R' B
Any suggestions?


----------



## RampageCuber (Jul 17, 2009)

Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L' 

Average : 19
Method:Fridrich
White Top Green Front

x2 D U2 L U' R2 U2 F2
U' R' U' R
U R U' R' U2 R U R'
U' L' U' L U' L' U' L
U L U L' U L U L'

35 moves

(I rely on my look-ahead)

Edit: Did a solve, 18.98

Edit 2: Fixed Solution


----------



## Escher (Jul 17, 2009)

method: fridrich
full solve average: 12-13s
f2l average: 7-8s
#1: 
cross: y R' L D' R U L
BL pair: U L' U2 L U' L' u' L u L
BR pair: U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
last two: y' R U R2 U R2 U R2 U R = 34 moves 
pretty bad, but I wanted to show one or two of the tricks I use on this scramble rather than try to be efficient - will go for efficiency on the next one.

#2:
X-cross = y F R' L F' (preserve pair - L' U' L U) D' R' D
BL pair: L' u' L u L
FL pair: L' U' L U' L' U L
BR pair: U R' U' R = 27 moves
decent, multislotting on the last two.

#3:
X-cross = y' D2 L F L' U L D' R
FL pair: ('orient' edges: y) U R U R' U' R L' U L R'
3rd + 4th: R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' = 31
easy X cross, and 3 gen 2nd pair and 2 gen last two pairs is nice (if not very efficient). 

#4:
cross: x2 R D F R2 B2
set up EO: R' U R y
BL pair: L U' L U' L2 U L2
FL pair: U L' U' L
BR: R U R' U R U R2 U2 R
FR: U2 R U' R' = 32 moves 
not great, but the EO stage is always fun  

#5: 
cross: y R' F R2 u L2 U2 B2
BR pair(set up easy BL): R U u R' u' R'
BL pair: u2 R U' R' u2
rotate (new BR pair): y' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R
FR pair: U2 R U R' U' R U R' = 34
bad move count, but only one rotation. I like my 'u' moves.

My move count isn't actually that good, but I wasn't going for fewest moves as much as showing different ways of doing pairs. 
Notice that almost always I complete the BL pair first, then complete the FL or BR, then finally the FR. It actually makes looking ahead to the first pair easier when all you are doing is tracking one or both pieces that must go in the BL.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2009)

Petrus: average low 20s
1. Petrus 28 moves, 1 rotation
U2F2DRU')U'L'UyD2Lw2)R'FR)y'R'URU'R'U2RURU'RUR'URU'R'
2. Petrus 26 moves, 2 rotations
yU2DR2F'RF)x2y'F2R'U'FR2F'R')R'F2R2U'R'y')R'U'RUR'UR2UR
3. Petrus 28 moves, 2 rotations
Uw2RU'DR'D2)y2FR2F'R2U'R2UF2R)RU'R'y')R2U'RURU2R'URU'R'
4. EJF2L 30 moves, 3 rotations
R'F'UFx'U2Fx')D'R2DRUB'R'FR2F'UR)yR2F'UF)URUR'URU2R
5. Petrus 26 moves, 0 or 2 rotations depending on execution of FU'FBUB'
L'F2DLB')R'UR'F'R'FR2FU'F)BUB')U2R'UR2U2RU2R

Fridrich: average ~18s
1. 33 moves, 1 rotation
DFB'D'F)U'RL'ULR')UR'U'RU2R'UR)LU2L'yR'U'R)U'L'U2LU2L'UL
2. 33 moves, 2 rotations
FR'UD2FB'R')yUL'RU'R')U2LR'UR)Dw'R'URU'R'U'R)y'U'L'U'LF'LFL'
3. 26 moves, 1 rotation
D2L2U'L'U'D'FR')RU2R2U'R)U'RU'R'y'R'U2R)U'RUR'U'RUR'
4. 32 moves, 1 rotation
L2F'D'F2)L2U2L'U'LU'L2)L'U'LyL'U2L)U'RU2R'U'RUR')DwL'U'LF'LFL'
5. 19 moves, 1 rotation
L'F2U'LDBD'F'B'L'U'L)yRUR2UR2U2R2

These are linear speed, not FMC solutions. 5th was very luck triple excross.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2009)

Method: Fridrich + Advanced F2L Tricks + Colour Neutrality
Average: 11.5 -12

1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

X-Cross: L2' U r' x' U' R U2 R2 (7)
2nd Pair: U R U2 R' U' R U R' (8)
3rd Pair: U L' U L U' L' U L (8)
4th Pair: L U' L' U' L U2 L' (7)

Total: 30 moves

2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

Cross: L' R' U' D' x' D (5)
1st Pair: U' R' U' R U' R' U R (8)
2nd Pair: U' L' U' L U L' U' L (8)
3rd Pair: R U' R' U' R U' R' U' y R' U' R (11)
4th Pair: U' L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L (11)

Total moves: 45 (Wow that's a lot...)

3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

X-Cross: x z' F2' L U x' L' U' L D' R (8)
2nd Pair: y U2 L' U2' L U L' U' L (8)
3rd Pair: U' R' U' R U R' U' R (8)
4th Pair: U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' (8)

Total moves: 32

4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

Cross: x L2' U' F' U2 x' (4)
1st Pair: R' U R2 U' R' L U L' (7)
2nd Pair: D' y L' U2' L D (5)
3rd Pair: U2 R U' R' U R U R' (8)
4th Pair: y U' R' U' R U' R' U R (8)

Total moves: 32

5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

Cross: y z' R U R2 U R' U x2' (6)
1st Pair: U R U' R' U2' y L' U' L (8)
2nd Pair: U R U2' R' U y L' U' L (8)
3rd Pair: R U R' U2 R U' R' (7)
4th Pair: y U2' R U' R' U y L' U L (8)

Total moves: 37


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 17, 2009)

@Sarah:

Your second solution should be:

F2L solution:
R' U' y M' U x' D' R' D
y' R U R' U R U R'
y' U2 R U R' U R U' R'
y' U' R U R' U R U' R'
y' U *R U' R'* U2 R U' R'


----------



## coolmission (Jul 17, 2009)

Alright, here's some sloppy F2Ling:

Scramble 3: R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2R2

Solution:

y L2 D' R F' U'
x2 L' R U2 L R' U' L' U L
U' R U2 R' U2 R U R' y R U R' 
U2 R' U R U y R U' R' U R U R'
y2 U R U R' U' R U R' U' F R' F' R

Yes, R U is all I do (yo)


----------



## dougbenham (Jul 17, 2009)

*Courtesy of CubeTeacher (http://acesoftware.110mb.com/cube/cubeteacher/)*

*U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'*
1)
X-Cross: x2DU'LF2R'
F2L #2: y'F'UFU'F'U'F
F2L #3: y'B'UBRUR'
F2L #4: y2F'U'FU'RUR'
OLL: yR'F2LFL'FR
PLL: y'F2U'LR'F2L'RU'F2U2
[48 move total]
2)
X-Cross: zB'L'B'D'L'DB2RU2B2
F2L #2: y2U2F'LFL'RU2R'
F2L #3: yU2RU2R'
F2L #4: y2F'U2FU'RU
OLL: B'R'U'RUBU'
PLL: LU2R'L'F'B'U2FB
[48 move total]
*L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2*
1)
Cross: zB'L'B'R'U'R'F
F2L #1: y'LU2L'RU'R'
F2L #2: y2L'ULRUR'
F2L #3: yRU2R'
F2L #4: y2R2U2R'U'RU'R2 
PLL: y'R2B2RFR'B2RF'RU'
[45 move total]
2)
X-Cross: z'L'ULF'B2L'D'RFD
F2L #2: yR'U2RU'F'UF
F2L #3: yU2LUL'U'F'U'F
F2L #4: y2RU'R'
OLL: y'R'U'R'FRF'UR
PLL: y2F2ULR'F2L'RUF2U2
[52 move total]
*R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2*
1)
Double X-Cross: z'L'D'RD2B'RD2
F2L #3: yUFU'F'U2F'U'F
F2L #4: y'UF'U2F
OLL: y'RUR'URU2R'
PLL: yF2ULR'F2L'RUF2U2
[41 move total]


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 18, 2009)

Petrus/freestyle, average sub-20. Linear, a couple of minutes per solution.

Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
B D2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F' U' R' U' B' D B2 L' B D L F L' F' (21)

Scramble: L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2
B' R' D' L2 B' U F U' R U R' U B L2 B' L F U' F' U2 F U F' (23)

Scramble: R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2
D2 L2 U' L' D' R F2 R U' F R' F2 U2 L F L' U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U' F' U F (26)
Worked for a really easy LL (it's 10 moves).

Scramble: L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
R' B' F2 L2 U B U' B2 F2 D2 F D2 F U' F2 U D' F D F D' (21)

Scramble: D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'
D F2 L2 F' U' L' B2 D' B' D' L D' B' D L2 D' B2 L' B L' D L D' (23)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 18, 2009)

I would be too lazy to participate at all, but AlgTyper makes it easy enough.

1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
y D L R' D' L U L' U' L U2' R U R' y U2' R' U' R2 U' R' L U2 L' U F' L' U' L U' F R2 U2' R2' U' R U R U2' R' U R'

2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2
F R' y D2' U' R' L F U L' R U' L R' U' y R U' R' U' R U R' y R U R' U F' L' U' L F y R U' R' U y' R2 U' R U' R2' U R2 U' R U2' R2

3.) R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2
y2' D2 R2 U' R' D' y U' R y R' U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R U y L' U L2 F' L' F U2 y x' R U' R U R2' x y' R' U' R U2' R' U2' R U2' R' U' R

4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
y' F2 R' D' R2' U R2 U2' R' U' R U' R2' y' U' R U' R' U R U R' y' U' L' U' L U' L' U L U R' F R F' R U L U' R' U L'

5.) D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'
y2 F D L' D R' D y' R2' U' L' R U R' L y2 L' R U' R' L y' U2' R U2' R' U' R U R' U y' r U r' U2 M' U M U2' y' R' U2 R U L' R' U R U' L

MGLS-F, sub-15.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2009)

Johannes is god!


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

ZZ: EOLine followed by F2L with R U and L, zero rotations 


Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
Solution: F' R' U R F' L U2 R U L2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U' L' U2 L U L' (26)


Scramble:L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2
Solution: F' L D U' B' R L' D' R' U' L R2 U L' U' R' L U2 L' U' L U L2 R' U' L U2 L' U L U2 L' U2 R L (35)


Scramble: R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2
Solution: D' B L' U L' F B2 L2 U2 L2 U R U' R U' R' U2 R' L2 U L U L' U' L2 U L2 U' L' U L (31)


 Scramble: L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
Solution: D F R2 D B' L2 D' R' U' L2 R2 U L' U2 L2 U' R U R U2 R U2 R' L' U' L U L' (28)


 Scramble: D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'
Solution: U L2 D B' R2 U R F L' U' L R' U' R' U L2 U L U L U2 L' U2 L R' U' R U2 R' U' R (31)

My Average ~30sec


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> ZZ: EOLine followed by F2L with R U and L, zero rotations
> 
> 
> Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
> ...



so none of your solutions worked i checked with http://alg.garron.us/ nothing worked


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > ZZ: EOLine followed by F2L with R U and L, zero rotations
> ...



F' R' U R F' L U2 R U L2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R' U' L' U2 L U L'
F' L D U' B' R L' D' R' U' L R2 U L' U' R' L U2 L' U' L U L2 R' U' L U2 L' U L U2 L' U2 R L
D' B L' U L' F B2 L2 U2 L2 U R U' R U' R' U2 R' L2 U L U L' U' L2 U L2 U' L' U L
D F R2 D B' L2 D' R' U' L2 R2 U L' U2 L2 U' R U R U2 R U2 R' L' U' L U L' 
U L2 D B' R2 U R F L' U' L R' U' R' U L2 U L U L U2 L' U2 L R' U' R U2 R' U' R


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



Oh... sorry i put it in and it didnt work for me my bad..

and thanks for everyone whos posted so far this is working out pretty good


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

Nae probs


----------



## blah (Jul 18, 2009)

Method: Fridrich, yellow/white color-neutral for cross.
F2L Average: 9-10

1. U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

y R' L D' R L
Dw R U'2 R' U R U' R'
L' U2 L y R' U' R
U R U'2 R Dw R' U' R
Dw R U' R' F R' F' R (LL edge control)
35 moves. 1 rotation.

2. L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

R D' (F B') L R' Uw2
U' R U R' L U' L'
y R U'2 R'
U2 L'2 U2 L U L' U L'2
L U' L' U' L U L'
30 moves. 1 rotation.

3. R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

x2 y R'2 U' L F' U'w
U' R' U2 R2 U R'
(U Dw) R U R' Dw R' U' R (Yes, I can somehow perform the U Dw in one move, but I don't quite know how to describe it.)
U' L' U L y' R' U2 R
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
34 moves. 1 rotation.

4. L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

y' F2 R' D' R2
U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'2
L U' L' y R U R'
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R'
L' U L' U2 L2 U L'2 U L2 (I would've done the 7 move one usually, but then it would give an LL with 0 oriented edges in this case.)
38 moves. 2 rotations.

5. D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

x2 y' F L F y U' R'2 F' Uw
U y R2 U2 R' U' R U' R'2
y R U R' U R U' R'
U' L'2 U2 L' U' L U' L'2
Dw L U L'
35 moves. 3 rotations.

All F2L solves under 12 seconds.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 18, 2009)

Chris Hardwick
Method: Fridrich
Full Solve Average: low 15's, high 14's
Non-standard things I use often: Opposite cross solving, Xcross solving, empty slot shortcuts/keyhole



jms_gears1 said:


> Scrambles:
> 1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'



Cross: y D L R' D' L
1st pair: U L' U' L U2 R U R'
2nd pair: d' U' R' U' R
3rd pair: y L' U' L y' L U' L'
4th pair: U2 l U r U' r' U' l'
Total moves: 32



> 2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2



Cross: E' R' F B' D2 R' D
1st pair: L' U L U' L' U' L
2nd pair: U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' (sexy move!!)
3rd pair: U R' U' R U2 R' U R
4th pair: U2 L U L'
Total moves: 38 moves (very fast 2-gen though for 2nd and 3rd pairs)



> 3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2



X-cross: y' D2 L F L' U L D' R
2nd pair: U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R (sexy move!!)
3rd pair: R U' R' U2 y L' U' L
4th pair: U R' U' R U R' U' R
Total moves: 35 moves (I love the sexy move for that back pair insert at 2nd pair).

I suppose if I had to classify the X-cross I would call it a "keyhole style 2x2x2 first then finish cross" type.



> 4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'



I don't like the D layer cross here, so I will do the U layer cross (opposite cross).

Cross: x2 R D F R2 y R2
1st pair: R' U' R U L' U' L
2nd pair: U' R' F R F' R U' R'
3rd pair: U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R (sexy move!!)
4th pair: U L2 U2 L' U' L U' L2
Total moves: 40 moves (higher move count, but very 2-gen with the sexy move for 3rd pair)



> 5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'



Cross: y R' F R2 u L2 u' D' R2
1st pair: U' R U R' U R U' R'
2nd pair: L' U' L U' L' U L
3rd pair: U2 L U L' U' L U L'
4th pair: d2 l' L' U' L U l U2 L' U' L' U L2 (ZBF2L to flip that last U layer edge, this is an easy case to execute and one worth knowing even for adding to partial cross solvers)

Total move count: 43 moves. I count u' D' as one fluid motion, or one move. This move count is very high, but try the solve and you will see that it is easy to execute because it is very 2-gen.

----------------------------------

Analysis of my own solving. I seem to have a very high move count for my F2L, but it is because I am using 2-gen algs as much as possible. I tend to execute the longer 2-gen alg variations at 90-95% speed while trying some minimal look ahead. I often have a short delay after the execution of a double sexy move style F2L pair until I find the next pair. So I guess for pairs where I use a longer 2-gen alg that my solving is short and choppy vs. slow smooth the whole time.

----------------------------------

Hope this helps someone. Now I'm off to read others' F2Ls to try to learn new tricks!

Chris


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 19, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> Method: Fridrich
> Full Solve Average: low 15's, high 14's
> Non-standard things I use often: Opposite cross solving, Xcross solving, empty slot shortcuts/keyhole
> ...



this is really good your the first person (as you can see) to really annalyze your own f2l solutions in written form so that not only does it benefit you but also the others who read this.

keep em' coming


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jul 19, 2009)

Method: ZZ. 

I rarely time myself, so I don't know my average. I'm just working on lowering my move-count at this point.

I've just switched from Fridrich a few months ago, so my block building skills are still sub-par.

These solves were done slowly, and all but the second are linear. I tried that one several times to get an optimal EOline.

1.)U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
F2 R' F U F'
L U2 R2 U L2
R U2 R' U' R'
L' U2 L U' L'
U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 (god I hate that case)
30 moves

2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

R' D' F U' L B' (this took me forever to see)
U R U2 L2
U R U' R' U L' U' L
R' U' R U2 R' U R
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
34 moves

3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2
F D F' U' B' L D' 
U' L' U' L U L'
U R2 U L' U' L
D U R' U' R D'
R' U R U' R' U R
32 moves

4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
D U F B' U' B' (yay optimal!)
U' R2 L2 U2 R' U' R'
U L U' R' U' R
L U' L' U2 L
U2 L2 U L2 U L
30 moves

5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'
R2 F R L' D' B' R D' (terrible, but I didn't see anything better)
R U' R' U' L' U' L
R2 U L U L'
R' U R U2 R
U' R U R'
29 moves


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 19, 2009)

Average: ~14 sec
Method: Fridrich with extra tricks, etc

Scramble with cross on top

*Scramble 1)* U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2R B2 L2 U L'

Cross: x2 y' L F2 R' u L' (5)
1st: L F' L' F U2 R U R' (8)
2nd: L' U L U' L' U' L (7)
3rd: U L U2 L' U L U L' (8)
4th: U2 R' U' R d L U L' (8) [edge control]
36 moves

*Scramble 2) *L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

Cross: z2 D F R' U D F R2 (7)
1st: R U' R' U' L' U' L (7)
2nd: R U R' (3)
3rd: L' u' L' u L (5)
4th: U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R2 (8)
30 moves

*Scramble 3)*R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

Cross: y' x M' U R' F u' (5)
1st: y' L U' L2 U' L (5)
2nd: R U' R' d' L' U' L (7)
3rd: R U R' U' R U R' (7)
4th: U2 y' L U L' (4)
29 moves

*Scramble 4)* L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

Cross: R D F R2 B2 (5)
1st: U R U' R' L' U' L (7)
2nd: R' U R d' R U' R' (7)
3rd: L' U2 L U' L' U L (7)
4th: y' L U L' U L U L' (7)
33 moves

*Scramble 5)* D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

Cross: x2 y' F2 U' R' B2 u L (6)
1st and 2nd: R U R' L U2 u L u' L' (9)
3rd: U2 y R U R' (4)
4th: y L' U2 L2 U L2 U L (7)
26 moves


----------



## LarsN (Jul 19, 2009)

Method: Fridrich, f2l with cross on left.
Avg: ~16-17s



jms_gears1 said:


> Scrambles:
> 1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'



Cross: z M' (U D') x U2 L'
1st pair: R U' R' U Lw U R U'
2nd pair: x2 U R2 U' R' U R U'
3rd pair: x U R' U' D R2 D'
4th pair: x' R' U' R U
Total moves: 30



> 2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2



Cross: z x M' F' D' U' B U2 B' R' B L' (x-cross)
2nd pair: x R U R2 U' R' U R U'
3rd pair: R' U' R U D R' D
4th pair: R U' R' U
Total moves: 29



> 3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2



Cross: z U' R U' F' Rw U2 D2
1st pair: x' R2 U2 R' U' R U2
2nd pair: x U R' U' R U R' U'
3rd pair: U' R U R2 U' R U
4th pair: x R U' R U R2 U' R U
Total moves: 35 a lot of moves but there are all very nice 2-gen.



> 4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'



Cross: z U2 F' Rw' D2
1st pair: R' U' R U Lw U R' U'
2nd pair: D R D'
3rd pair: x U R' U' F' R' F
4th pair: R' U R' U' R U R' U'
Total moves: 29



> 5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'



Cross: z x2 U2 R B U F' L' F2 L'
1st pair: R2 U R U' D R' D'
2nd pair: R U' R U x' U' R U
3rd pair: x' U' R U R' U' R' U
4th pair: x' U R2 U' Lw U' R' U
Total moves: 36 high move count. The solve didn't feel nice at all.

Generally my move count is much lower than I thought. I seem to use a lot of x rotations, but they don't feel out of place when solving f2l with cross on left. I do wonder if other cross on left users use many x rotations aswell?


----------



## a Speshal Panda (Jul 20, 2009)

Why do you even have people post their method? (all use fridrich)


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 20, 2009)

GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> 1.)U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
> F2 R' F U F'
> L U2 R2 U L2
> R U2 R' U' R'
> ...


There's a more efficient alg for that last case: F2 L D' L D L2 F2
I was using it for a while, but switched back to your less optimal one for better finger friendliness 




GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> 2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2
> 
> R' D' F U' L B' (this took me forever to see)
> U R U2 L2
> ...


Nice elegant EOLine. If you're going for FM then aiming for a group 1 line (ie. not having to place the line using a D or D' turn) is better in the majority of cases.



GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> 4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
> D U F B' U' B' (yay optimal!)
> U' R2 L2 U2 R' U' R'
> U L U' R' U' R
> ...


Nice use of multislotting for the final LH side ... or should it be called multiblocking for ZZ? 



GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> 5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'
> R2 F R L' D' B' R D' (terrible, but I didn't see anything better)
> R U' R' U' L' U' L
> R2 U L U L'
> ...



There's a 6-move solution to that EOLine: U B2 R' U F B ... but I'll admit, I never saw it either 



a Speshal Panda said:


> Why do you even have people post their method? (all use fridrich)


:fp


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> GuyWithFunnyHat said:
> 
> 
> > U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 (god I hate that case)
> ...


Another one: (U) R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R'.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 21, 2009)

a Speshal Panda said:


> Why do you even have people post their method? (all use fridrich)



if you have not read the entire thread then you should do so, not everyone here that has posted uses friedrich, ex: cride uses zz and so does that guy the one with the funny hat

and so to this post i say: :fp


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jul 21, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyWithFunnyHat said:
> ...



Alg I just found: *R U' F' r U R' U' r' F *

*EDIT: Ack, this was supposed to be part of a larger post, but I screwed something up. Just read the one on the next page.*


----------



## Anthony (Jul 21, 2009)

GuyWithFunnyHat said:


> Alg I just found: *R U' F' r U R' U' r' F *



I've never seen that before. I like it. 

Edit: I think it totally *pwnzzzzz*. xD


----------



## GuyWithFunnyHat (Jul 21, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyWithFunnyHat said:
> ...



Alg I just found: *R U' F' r U R' U' r' F*
EDIT: I've found some more algs for the same case in different slots. RB : F' r U R' U' r' F U R and 
LF: r U' R2 F' r U M2 F. I'm still working on one for LB slot. The M2 in the LF alg works best when performed as Erik Akkersdijk does, with the right hand third finger.


Cride5 said:


> GuyWithFunnyHat said:
> 
> 
> > 4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'
> ...




Does it count as "multiblocking" if it's just a nice cancellation? The whole solution was "L U' L' U2 *L2 L'* U2 L2 U L2 U L." I probably wouldn't see it in a speedsolve.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 22, 2009)

This Thread works better than i actually anticipated i like the discussions and commenting on others solves especially ones that are helpful

(yea this is a slight bump >.>)


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 22, 2009)

Man this thread is exactly the type of thing I was looking for, THANK YOU jms gear1 for your great thread. ;P

(Will post my solutions when I'm less tired).


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 23, 2009)

i think that people who use diffrent methods should post here, if im not mistaken we have 2 zz users and 2-3 petrus user so thats cool but we have plentiful amounts of fridrich users.

If i may be so bold to ask if you use zz petrus roux heise etc. some of the less commonly used methods please post here so that others can benefit, as well as you.

maybe ill try my best at petrus for my solves tho theyll probablly suck. xD


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 23, 2009)

*Scramble 1)*U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
Solution
z2 D U' L U2 L2
R2 U2 B2
y U F2 L F' L' y'
R U' R' U R U' R2 U R U' R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R

*Ill Post The others when i get the chance*

P.S. any tips on step 4 this sucks


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 23, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> *Scramble 1)*U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
> Solution
> z2 D U' L U2 L2
> R2 U2 B2
> y *U F2 L F' L'* y'


U L F L' or U' R' F' R



jms_gears1 said:


> R U' R' U R U' R2 U R U' R'
> U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
> 
> P.S. any tips on step 4 this sucks


I would've done either R' U' R2 U R2 U2 or R' U' R' U' R U R U R.


----------



## James (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm still fairly new to ZZ (I average about 29 seconds), but here are my ZZF2L solutions:

Scramble 1: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

R D' F' R' F' D' R D
L' U' L2 U2 L' U' L2 R U L
R U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R'

37 moves
This includes phasing, which I always do during the F2L

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Scramble 2: L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

F' U' L D B' L' R D'
L U' L' U L U' L' U2 R' U R' L' U L
U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'

38 moves


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 23, 2009)

James said:


> I'm still fairly new to ZZ (I average about 29 seconds), but here are my ZZF2L solutions:
> 
> Scramble 1: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'
> 
> ...


In the second solve, once you reached this stage did you notice the lucky block ready to slot into the back-left slot? From here a quick R' U2 R would have done your RH 1x2x2


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you want me to post my solutions? I only average sub-30 so I'm not that incredible, I can insert DF and DB to make it an F2L solution for you if you would like.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 23, 2009)

Average: 13-14

Scramble: U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2R B2 L2 U L'
Solution:
Cross: y L R' D' L R
d R U2 U R U' R'
U R' U' L' U L
U2 y R U R' U2 R' U R
U2 y' R' U' R

Scramble: L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

y L F' D2 U L R' F'
U L' U L R' U R
U' y' R U R2' U R
d R' U2 R U y L' U L
U2 R U R' U R U R'

Scramble: R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

D2 y' L F L' U L D' R
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R U R' U' R
L' U L

I'll do the others later.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 23, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Do you want me to post my solutions? I only average sub-30 so I'm not that incredible, I can insert DF and DB to make it an F2L solution for you if you would like.



Can't see why it would do any harm


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 23, 2009)

*Solver*: Matthew

*Method*: Roux (this is a [first block]+[second block]+[line] variation)

*Average*: 30

*Scrambles*

*1.)* U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

*2.)* L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

*3.)* Coming Soon!

*4.)* L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

*5.)* D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

*Solutions*

*1.)* S' R2 d' r2 F' B U' S'
R' U R U r U' R U M' U' R U2 r U R'
U2 M U2 M
*8 + 15 + 4 = 27 moves STM*

 *2.)* D L u R U’ B2 U r’ S’
r2 R U’ R’ U M’ U’ R U’ M2 U R2 U’ M U R
M U’ M U M U M’ U2 M
*9 + 16 + 9 = 34 moves STM*

*3.)* Coming Soon!

*4.)* B' u2 R' U2 B2 r' S' U' S'
U' R' U' r' U2 R U R2 U' R U M U' R2 U' M2 U R
U M' U M' U' M
*9 + 18 +6 = 33 moves STM*

*5.)* U' B R' u' R D' R U r U' S'
r U' R' U' R U' M U R2
U M2 U2 M' U M' U2 M
*11 + 9 + 8 = 28 moves STM*


----------



## Edam (Jul 24, 2009)

Fridrich
~14-15 seconds

U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

x2 D U R2 L U2 y' R2
L U2 L' y R U2 R' 
U R' U R y' L' U2 L
y R' U' R U' R' U R 
y2 R' U R U' R' U R

I use a LOT of cube rotations, but my move count is ok i think. 33

L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

x2 U' R' U' R' F D' R' D'
L' U L y' L' U' L 
U R U' R' U R U R'
y U2 R U R' 
U R' U' R U' R' U R

34 moves, less rotations

R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

x2 y L R' U R' F D'
R U' R2 U' R 
y' U R U R' U' R U R'
y' U' R' F R F' R U' R'
L U' L' U2 L U2 L' U L U' L'

38 Moves.

L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

x2 R D F R2 B2
U L U2 L' y' U L' U' L
U' R' U' R2 U R'
L U' L' y U' R' U' R
U R U R' U' R U R'

D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

x2 y' L F' U R' F U2 F B2 D'
y' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R'
U L2 F' L2 F
U2 L U L' U2 L U' L'

I'm actually really happy with the start of this one. awful cross but really nice first 2 pairs. 29 moves.


----------



## James (Jul 24, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still fairly new to ZZ (I average about 29 seconds), but here are my ZZF2L solutions:
> ...



No, during my solve I did not see that, but now I will look out for similar cases in the future. Normally I solve one block at a time, and I never really thought about doing them simultaneously. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 24, 2009)

James said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > In the second solve, once you reached this stage did you notice the lucky block ready to slot into the back-left slot? From here a quick R' U2 R would have done your RH 1x2x2
> ...



Completed blocks are a gift, so breaking them up is deffo a no no. However, sometimes 'over' analysing for other blocks can hinder the speed too. I've found myself trying to manipulate three completed blocks simultaneously, and all it did was turn it into some kind of FM scenario and slowed me down. Deffo use shortcuts like that, but in moderation. Over optimising requires too much thinking mid-solve. More thought = less speed


----------



## gasmus (Jul 24, 2009)

Method: Fridrich
Average: 9-10 secs


1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

z2y'UL'lF'l
U2R'U'RLU'L'
y'RU'LR'U2L'
U2RU'R2'UR
U'F'U'F
=28 moves

2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

yDU'R'y'L'R'FR2u'
LU2L'U'LUL'
DRU'R'D'
DU2'R'UR
=25 moves (23 if you count cancellations)

3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

y'D2LFL'ULD'R
yR'U2RU'L'U'L
U'R'U'RU2'R'U'R
U2RU'R'URU'R'URU'R'
=35

4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

y'xU2R'F'R2x'
L'U2L2U'L'
y'U'LUL'
R2'FRF'R'x'UFU'F'l'UR'
=25

5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

yR'DFR2UL2'D'
U'R'U'RLU'L'
U2L'U'LU'L'UL
R'U2RU'R'UR
U2RUR'U'F'U'F
=37

I was hoping to throw in some cool tricks but there was no need these scrambles are all fairly easy.

You might notice there are a few cases where i can save a few moves but i go for less rotations/fingertrick friendly over efficiency.



Escher said:


> Notice that almost always I complete the BL pair first, then complete the FL or BR, then finally the FR.



doesn't sound familiar at all 

i use this general order for f2l slots but it all depends on the orientation of the middle layer edges
i.e. if all edges are oriented for L and R then i would solve BL, FL, BR, FR


----------



## Edam (Jul 24, 2009)

tsk Breandan, your 3rd 4th and 5th solutions don't work! 
the 5th one goes a bit wonky after the first slot and i haven't worked out why yet. The 4th is missing an x' after the cross and the 3rd is missing a y after the cross. 

-edit-
got it
it should be: 
yR'DFR2UL2'D'
U'R'U'RLU'L'
U2L'U'*L*U'L'UL
R'U2RU'R'UR
U2RUR'U'F'U'F


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 24, 2009)

Edam said:


> tsk Breandan, your 3rd 4th and 5th solutions don't work!
> the 5th one goes a bit wonky after the first slot and i haven't worked out why yet.


That's because U2L'U'*L'*U'L'UL should be U2L'U'*L*U'L'UL


----------



## gasmus (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys sorry, i had to leave and didnt have time to check them until now. I knew if i made any mistakes you could work them out yourselves anyway


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 25, 2009)

Oh wow am I really the first cross on left solver to post?

Method: Fridrich, Cross on left, Opposite-color nuetral (white/yellow)
Average: ~15
F2L average: 8-10

1.) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

XCross: y' U2 R2 z' x' U' R U L' (R + l) U F2
F2L 2: x l' U R' U' l' x U R' U'
F2L 3: x2 U R' U' R U R U'
F2L 4: x2 R2' U' R U
28 moves

2.) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

XCross: y' x' L' U' x' U' r' R' U R2
F2L 2: y x2 U R U' R U R U'
F2L 3: l' U' R' U R2' U' R U
F2L 4: l' U' R U R2' U' R U
30 moves

3.)R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

XCross: x2 U2 F L y' R' D R U' L
F2L 2: z' (R + l) U' R' U R U' R' U R
F2L 3: x2 U' R U
F2L 4: x R U' R U R2' U' R U
28 moves

4.) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

White cross:

XCross: R' F' d R L2 U2 R' U' R'
F2L 2: z' l' U R' U' R2 U R' U'
F2L 3: (R' + l') U' R2 U R2' U' R U
F2L 4: x2 U R U' l U' R' U
32 moves

Yellow cross:

XCross: r U2 r' D' R D' L2 U L' D
F2L 2: y z l' U R2 U' R' U R U'
F2L 3: x' R' U R U' R U R' U'
F2L 4: x' l U R' U (R + l) U' R' U
34 moves

5.)D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

Cross: x2 R2 B R U' F U2 L' U
F2L 1: y2 z' U' R2 U2 R U'
F2L 2: x U R U2 R' U
F2L 3: x U' R2 U
F2L 4: x2 U' R U l' U R U'
28 moves


I usually only do XCross if a corner is in place already, and many of these were very easy.


----------



## Piotr (Jul 25, 2009)

Method: Fridrich
Average: 11 - 12 seconds

1) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2 R B2 L2 U L'

F2UwR'L'Uw'
U'R'U2L'U'LUR
U2yRUR'
U'R'URyRU2R'
U'yR'U2RU'R'UR

32 moves

2) L D' B F2 L B' R' U F' D F B U' F D R' B' R2 L2 B2 F2 R F U' D2

yFR'LF'D'R'Uw'
RUR'URUR'
DwL'U'LU'L'UL
RUR'

25 moves

3) R' L2 B' D2 B' L2 U' R D' F R' F2 L U D' B' U R U R' U' D' B D2 R2

y'D2LFL'ULD'R
yR'U2RU'L'U'L
U'R'U'RU2R'U'R
yL'ULU'L'ULU'L'UL

34 moves

4) L R' B' U F D2 U' R' D2 F2 B D' R2 B' U2 F R' B2 R B' R' B' D R' B'

L2F'Uw'R2
U'yRUwR'URUw'R'
L'UL2UL'
L'ULU'L'U'L
Dw2yLUL'

28 moves

5) D2 R F2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 F2 B2 U2 F' D' R' L' D2 F U2 F' B R U2 L2 B2 D'

yR'FR2UwL2D2yL2
U'LUL'ULU'L'
R'U'RU'R'UR
U2RUR'U'RUR'
L'U2LU'L'U2LDw'LUL'

40 moves


----------



## marineasalia (Jul 25, 2009)

Avg ~ 18sec

1) U R2 B' D' B' L2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 F' B2 U F R2 L2 B2 R F2R B2 L2 U L'

U D L2 R U2 B2 (6)
U L U2 L' U2 L U' L' (8)
U R' U R2 U R' (6)
U' R' U R (4)
y' R U' R' y U' L' U L (9)

Total 33 Moves


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread was EXTREMELY helpful to me, thank you very much everyone for the F2L tricks and tips


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 30, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> This thread was EXTREMELY helpful to me, thank you very much everyone for the F2L tricks and tips



Did you learn anything from me?


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 30, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Zaxef said:
> 
> 
> > This thread was EXTREMELY helpful to me, thank you very much everyone for the F2L tricks and tips
> ...



No sorry, I don't see the relevance of improving my F2L with Roux solutions


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> No sorry, I don't see the relevance of improving my F2L with Roux solutions



YES!! Thanks exactly what I was hoping for .


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Lol ok so with Roux just do F2B


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> Lol ok so with Roux just do F2B



Haha, I did the F2B and then added DF and DB, needless to say the last step took about a third of the turns and completely screwed up the speed part of Roux.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 31, 2009)

yea
i love roux maybe should make an F2B thread. But not many ppl use Roux..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> yea
> i love roux maybe should make an F2B thread. But not many ppl use Roux..



Haha, you'd be suprised to see how many people are starting Roux.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok then i shall start an F2B thread i really need help with my roux blockbuilding i suck


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> ok then i shall start an F2B thread i really need help with my roux blockbuilding i suck



Well, I can't really help that much, I only average 15-20 for the blocks.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Jul 31, 2009)

still post in it with your blocks thats more then i can do


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 31, 2009)

jms_gears1 said:


> still post in it with your blocks thats more then i can do



Be warned though, I make my blocks really weird.


----------



## Cride5 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > Cride5 said:
> ...



I've posted up a bunch of new algs for these 'multiblocking' cases. Hopefully they'll be of help to ZZ blockbuilders. I used cube explorer to make sure all optimal solutions are available, and I've also made sure a nice 2-gen solution exists where the optimal isn't 2-gen. Get 'em here


----------

